# Info needed on family moving to abu dhabi



## DSJTonyrefail (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,
My dad has asked me to do some research for him on moving to Abu dhabi. What would happen is he would go out there and me and my mum would visit every school holiday to see if we like AD. If we did go out we would do so in Jan14. The school that I would hope to attend is Brighton College but if that doesn't work out Al Yasmina, BISAD, BSAK Cambridge High. First we would need ratings on the schools which one would be best, we would prefer somewhere (preferably a villa) on island as close to Corniche as possible. The requirements are at least a shared pool 2-3 bedrooms. Rent upto 140,000 AED per year not buying. Also my mum would hope to get a job out there as she doesn't like not working as she has never stopped working for 30 years at different things. She has no university degree but has worked in the admin industry for about 15 years. She world hope to have a job around school holidays so we could come back to the UK. If anyone could suggest a job then that would be great. Also how much would it cost to ship a : 27" iMac, Xbox 360 and some clothes to the UAE? Hope you can help
Dafydd Jones


----------



## DSJTonyrefail (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone?


----------

